# Need Snow Removal in Jay, Maine



## vdfhe56 (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone interested, or know of someone who might be interested in 2 plowing jobs for the winter? I'm trying to find someone with a plow truck looking for work in Jay, Maine.


----------

